# South coast Cruise to Taunton Dealer day 24/10 **Update**



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok all SolenTTeers

As you may have noticed elsewhere, TTStu has managed to strong arm his local Audi dlr into laying on an open day on Sunday October 24th.

See here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=31234 for details

Who fancies a Sunday cruise to Somerset.

Please let me know

Jog


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry - no can do - will have just landed after a 14 hour flight.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Richard, bet your arms are sore  BOOM BOOM !

I shall be in Deepest West Wales on Saturday so will meet with DIRY and his gang and cruise down from Cardiff to Taunton (Helen is not aware of this yet ...  but sure I can talk her into it ! :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Richard, bet your arms are sore  BOOM BOOM !


Sorry John can get enough speed up for the sonic boom.... :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Looks like I could be on my own.

Was it something I said 

This is the first time that we have organised a cruise at a weekend and I have to be honest and say that I am disapointed at the response so far. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry Mark but as you know i'm in Oxford visiting the "out-laws"

guess what i'd prefer to be doing? :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry Mark but as you know i'm in Oxford visiting the "out-laws"
> 
> guess what i'd prefer to be doing? :roll:


none taken


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Mark - apols 

Have nicked TTotal  and converted him to an honourary S Wales member  (if only for the day )


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'm interested but can't confirm until 20th.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> Looks like I could be on my own.
> 
> Was it something I said
> 
> This is the first time that we have organised a cruise at a weekend and I have to be honest and say that I am disapointed at the response so far. :?


Sorry mate, just happens that I am staying at my folks in Milford Haven.

Wasnt gonna meet up with the Taunton meet at all until I realised that going from Milford Haven to Plymouth (taking Helen home) meant actually going right past the Welsh Posse meet place and Taunton, so we both decided to join in.

Hope to be able to support the next SolenTTeers run though.


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi all

Hoping to attend the planned cruise down to Taunton on the 24th, however can't say for certain as I am currently opening a new bar which is taking up all my spare time. Will know for definate by the 20th, and will post either way.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Update
There is a small :? but friendly  cruise to taunton on Sunday 24th.
JRV to meet me at my house.
Those coming from the East (Wilbur101 :wink: ) meet us (me and JRV) at Junction 1 of M27 for approx 10a.m.
Then on to meet those in the Bournemouth Area (Boogerttman :wink: ) at Ferndown McDonalds car park.
Plan to leave Ferndown by 10.30.
Cruise via Dorchester and Yeovil to Taunton for approx 11.30.
Please post if you want to meet along the way.
Cheers
Jog


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll keep you company Jog. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> I'll keep you company Jog. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


  
The amount of interest from Locals will probably govern the route we take, so I will finalise the meeting points later this week.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Where do you want me Jog?


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi, just back from hols and got round to looking!

Count me in I'll join up with Bournemouth crowd at Ferndown if thats OK (10.30)

Cheers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one Mark, see you at Taunton as we are on route from Wales...long story !


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Mark
See you at Maccy-Dees 10.30a.m. Sunday


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

First meeting point - Sir John Barleycorn Pub Just off Junctio 1 of M27
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf

Then on to Ferndown to meet at MacDonalds for 10.30 am
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf

Wilbur and Boogerttman - will you be joining us?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

~NEWSFLASH~

May, I repeat, may have persuaded Pippa to go to her Mum's on her own, so i might be able to make it! 

If I can tho' i need to be home by about 4ish, what's the itinery?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Andy,
Glad you can come.
I too need to bee hime at about that time. I think we can leave when we want.
Are you clear when and where we are meeting?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Mark

Ferndown's a bit out of my way coming from Poole as i'll be heading up the A35/A350 so could meet up with you guys en-route, any suggestions as to where?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Ferndown's a bit out of my way coming from Poole as i'll be heading up the A35/A350 so could meet up with you guys en-route, any suggestions as to where?


What about the small service station (shell IIRC) just of the roundabout where the A31 an A35 meet. Just before the stretch of dual carriageway through Puddletown and Dorchester.
We should be there for approx 10.45a.m.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I think i know the one, i'll PM my mob just in case.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> I think i know the one, i'll PM my mob just in case.


 mine is on the way too


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

This is my last chance to post before Sunday.
If any one else wants to meet up on Sunday, please feel free. Check the meeting points and times throughout this thread and tag along at your leisure.
So Far we have:
Me
Neil (meeting at Cadnam M27 junction 1 at 10 am)
Wilbur (as above)TBC
Markebears(meeting at MacDonald Ferndown at 10.30)
Boogerttman (as above) TBC
Digimeister (meeting at Shell service station at Junction of A31 and A35 at 10.45)
Looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Mark

I think it will take you guys longer than 15 mins to get from Ferndown to the Shell garage :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll bring me paper  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

~UPDATE~

Really sorry guys but due to the weather i'm gonna have to cancel, Pippa doesn't like driving in very wet weather long distance so i've got to take her (leaving now) :x

Hope the weather clears tommorrow for you all.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Weather forecast looking good for Sunday. Look forward to meeting you all tomorrow. Car is filthy will need to clean her before I leave.


----------

